# new to group



## latacharita (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi to all, new to the group here. Been living in Mexico since Dec 2005, in Patzcuaro. I'm married to a Mexican citizen, from Celaya, GTO. I have 4 grown children; my husband has an adult daughter. We are in our 50s and have been married for 10 years. I've enjoyed reading up on the some of the past posts and have found some good information there. Being married to a citizen gives me more of an on-the-ground view of Mexico (the real nitty gritty?). This is a great place to share information and tips on day to day life. Thanks for accepting me into the fold.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

latacharita said:


> Hi to all, new to the group here. Been living in Mexico since Dec 2005, in Patzcuaro. I'm married to a Mexican citizen, from Celaya, GTO. I have 4 grown children; my husband has an adult daughter. We are in our 50s and have been married for 10 years. I've enjoyed reading up on the some of the past posts and have found some good information there. Being married to a citizen gives me more of an on-the-ground view of Mexico (the real nitty gritty?). This is a great place to share information and tips on day to day life. Thanks for accepting me into the fold.


Welcome to the group. I am sure you will have lots of valuable advice and information for those of us with less experience or connections here.

Will

PS You say your children are "grown", but your husband's daughter is an "adult". My kids are both grown and almost always are adults.


----------



## latacharita (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha, yes, well, I hated to repeat the same adjective, just trying to keep it creative, but actually, haha, if pressed for more details of course I would have to say that my 4 kids are actually more adult and grown up than my husband's child, but then to be fair his daughter is the youngest of the bunch (although not by much!  but don't say you heard that here!)


----------

